

How airlines woo the one per cent - prostoalex
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/04/21/140421fa_fact_owen?currentPage=all

======
dosh
A friend who works in one of the airlines told me recently, the story of six
family members from middle east traveling all in 1st class, including kids and
the nanny. The flight ticket was around $10k per person for the one way trip.
Madam was all Hermes, and the nanny was wearing 'mere' Prada and Burberry.
Thought it was interesting/funny.

------
owenwil
Amazing to imagine the kind of people that fly first-class. As someone who
works in a startup and isn't rich but comfortable, I don't see why you would
pay >$8000 more just for a comfier seat. I'm sure your perceptions change as
your money pile gets larger, but I can't think of much that's more wasteful of
resources.

~~~
summitsummit
I hypothesize that once you have more money than you realize you or your next
generation will ever be able to spend, you stop looking at things in terms of
financial soundness.

Comparatively, an 8k price for a nicer seat is probably like choosing between
a walmart brand pasta versus a nicer brand pasta to a millionaire; the price
difference just makes no difference to them, just the comfiness of the chairs.

------
shirro
What is the point of a visual medium like the web if you are just going to
publish a wall of text. For an article dealing with design, having to read
descriptions of furnishings rather than see a graphic is painful.

